# Is It Cultural Invisibility Or



## Suneet Kaur (Apr 20, 2005)

As the onslaught and racial hatred proliferated towards Sikhs against the backdrop of the September 11, 2003 attacks on America, there on the scenes was another Show. A show wherein a Sikh physician was portrayed explaining Sikhi to his Jewish colleagues. As he said his was the fifth largest religion in the world, his Doctor colleague retorted back “If you are so big why we haven’t heard from you?” 

This film was Mistaken Identity, a film by Amanda Gesine. This statement was utterly devastating for the doctor and the other Sikhs that regrettably undermined us into thinking “Why? Why we are Culturally Invisible? 

History clearly delves into the fact that Sikhs Down the Ages had come up as an endurable force to be reckoned and appreciated and revered for their *bravery*, honesty*,  and hardworking zeal gaining applauds and honor even from the Colonial rulers, yet ironically Sikhs are the most vulnerable sect facing brutalities, hatred-ness and racial prejudice.    

Nobody has made concrete efforts to find out the basic reasons that are making us and our brethren victims of mockery and hatred -ness. The laxities on the part of us to understand our own religion and the basic spirit for what Khalsa and Sikhi stands for and our own egoistic mentality to move beyond the contemporary Global materialistic world is coming as an hindrance to get into the core of the reasons and find out the concrete solutions and the result is, our youths and Children getting succumbed to racial beatings, degradation and mockery. 

It is very easy to blame others for all the fuss but to improve upon the in-discrepancies and shortcomings within us is a very Herculean task.    

No doubt there are various **Sikh bodies and Associations** world over coming up with their programs and agendas to spread the knowledge and awareness about the Sikh religion, its ethics and traits in their neighbors and among the Sikhs and non-Sikh alike but these efforts appeared to be very less or fruitless when again and again news agencies raised our nerves by the incidents of racial violence on the Sikhs in broad day light. Not too long back on 26th September 2004, Sardar Jagdeesh Singh aged 34 from Slough, East Berkshire, was brutally attacked with over 30 punches in the head, yelling "Bin Ladin" and "Paki" in front of his 10 year old nephew.

Then immediate question that raises our consciousness is what should be the solution? The solution lies within ourselves and the reorientation of our entire Outlook towards our goals, our way of life in our daily chores and the ways for treating the disease of political rivalries, misdemeanors and brick-battings that often involves quarrels and violence even in *Gurdwaras*.  

http://www.tribuneindia.com/2004/20041019/punjab1.htm#7 

This can be achieved by the firm conviction towards the vows that our Sikh leaders had taken and imbibed in their souls the mystical Bani “Dana Pani Guru Ka; Seva Bhavna Sikhan Ke”, Otherwise the repercussions will be even more devastating for the Panth and as the time passes we will leave the trail of younger generation entangled in do’s and don’ts and will be left crying: 

We are still CULTURALLy Invisible.


----------



## Arvind (Apr 20, 2005)

Good thoughts Suneet ji. Most of the visibility comes thru media. Sikhs dont own sufficient media to broadcast what they are. And if other media projects, it may not be accurate information, and the misconceptions continue to grow.

Hold of Media is very important in this age, I think.

Regards.


----------

